# sequential embryo transfer boosts pg rate



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi just seen this on ivf.net - very interesting study results from China
http://www.ivf.net/ivf/day-2-and-day-3-sequential-transfer-improves-pregnancy-rate-in-patients-with-repeated-ivf-embryo-transfer-failure-a-retrospective-case-control-study-o7155.html
Ax

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting this, it's really interesting, though I'm a bit disappointed that it made no difference with blasts, it seems that if you get blasts that's as good as it gets and you can't, yet, improve the stats on that.  Still, food for thought for those having day 2 or day 3 transfers...


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Both times we tried blasts we had bfn but on my day three transfers I got my son and lots of chemicals so I think for my last go I would prefer the sequential one if I get any good embies not sure I would go for blasts. 
Anyway the important thing was the repeated failure then success with this so I really hope I can try it.
Good luck to you x


----------

